# Neuer Aldi-Pc ?



## maxscmitz (23. März 2012)

Als ich heute die Aldi Werbung (dieses Blättchen) mitnahm,sah ich,dass es wieder einen neuen Aldi-Pc geben wird. 
Er scheint sogar aufgrund des P/L Verhältnisses ganz ok zu sein. 
Er rennt mit einem I5 2320(Warum es kein 2400 sein dürfte,weiß ich auch nicht)
Und "Ja" ich weiß,die Gt530 ist "schrottreif",aber ich warte mit den Grakas sowieso noch bis November/Dezember. 

Zu guter letzt noch der Pc selbst:

Medion Akoya P5350 D (MD 8895) Aldi-PC 2012 » markensysteme.de

Was sagt ihr ? Deal,oder nicht ?


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2012)

Wie immer weiß niemand was für ein Mainboard verbaut ist. Wird sicher so ein OEM Teil sein das extra für Medion hergestellt wird.
Dann wirst du wahrscheinlich das Netzteil austauschen müssen wenn du eine stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen willst denn das verbaute Netzteil ist exakt für die Hardware ausgelegt die verbaut ist.
Dann wird das Gehäuse garantiert zu klein sein für größere Grafikkarte. Dass es ein Mini Tower ist siehst du schon auf dem Video.

Für den Preis würde ich selbst was zusammenstellen und erst mal die IGP der CPU nutzen bist du eine Grafikkarte einbaust.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (23. März 2012)

Bedenke immer, wenn du die verbaute Karte als schrott bezeichnest, was möchtest du stattdesssen einbauen? die Mediongehäuse sind nicht ausgelegt für große Grafikkarten (von der Länge her gesehen) und die Netzteile schon gleich gar nicht


----------



## Lyph (23. März 2012)

Wie wäre es mit so einer Zusammenstellung: maxscmitz's Wunschliste

Solange du keine GraKa kaufst nutzt du einfach die IGP vom i5.

Geht auch günstiger (auf Kosten der Lautstärke), bei Bedarf kann ich dir da auch ein günstigeres Netzteil/Gehäuse/Mainboard/Prozessor  nennen.


----------



## maxscmitz (23. März 2012)

Der große Vorzeil liegt darin,dass beim Komplett-Pc Windows 7 64 Bit dabei ist


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2012)

Und wegen der 70€ willst du einen schlechten PC kaufen den du wahrscheinlich nur bedingt mit neuen Komponenten versorgen kannst?


----------



## maxscmitz (23. März 2012)

Ne,aber ein 500W NT hab' ich schon und 'n neues Gehäuse (falls die Q4Keplers nicht in's alte passen)
Tut auch keinem weh.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2012)

Ich würde auch die Finger davon lassen. Windows 7 gibt es schon ab 60€: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack, labeled (deutsch) (PC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Accipiper (23. März 2012)

Die Konfig von Lyph ist schon echt super. Die würde ich eindeutig vorhziehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2012)

Was willst du mit einem Komplettrechner wo die Hälfte dir nicht zusagt und ersetzt wird? Dann lass dir was gescheites zusammen nageln und keinen Kauf auf Krampf. Das Gehäuse is so klein das dort nie ein Gamersystem draus wird, das Netzteil wird dann kneifen usw. usw.


----------



## maxscmitz (23. März 2012)

Das Problem ist,dass mein Pc den Geist aufgegeben hat (zum Glück gibt es Iphones,sonst könnte ich nichteinmal mehr Sachen Posten)und ich nur 500€ inkl. OS verwenden kann,da ich in 2 Wochen keine 60-70€ gespart bekomme.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2012)

Hast Du denn schon den Fehler gesucht? Denn im Normalfall macht eine Komponente die Grätsche, und wenn Du die austauschst, rennt die Kiste wieder.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2012)

Poste mal deine Altlasten, dann könnte man mehr sagen. Ev. reicht es aus nur einen Teilbereicht zu sanieren was sogar günstiger wäre.


----------



## dgcss (24. März 2012)

Auch ich Rate dir von Supermarkt PCs hab. und dies aus mehreren Gründen.

Hauptgrund:
-Du kannst bei sehr vielen Modellen nichtmals die Grafikkarte austauschen. (Boards sind meist so gebrandet das nur 1 Grafikkarte akzeptiert wird von 1 Hersteller)
-PCs sind meist Vernietet sodass du meisst nichtmals ne HDD wechseln kannst etc ohne die Nieten aufbohren zu müssen
-Sehr oft keine Treiber dabei. Die musst du dir über einen Code aus dem Netz laden zzgl Telefonsupp etc.
-Windows bekommst du bei aldi meist nicht auf CD sondern auf Recovery-Chips die Fest im PC verbaut sind.
-Auch dort sehr oft abgespeckte Ware
-C-Ware (repaired certified) Alte, benutzte Ware die schonmal kaputt und general überholt wurde

Frag mal Softy der holt dir schon was ordentliches für dein Geld raus

PS du kaufst doch auch keine Autos bei deinem Fleischer. PCs sollten aus einem Fachmarkt kommen und nicht von der Wurst oder Käsetheke. Im Garantiefall oder bei fragen wirste da nicht mehr als ein Schulterzucken bekommen


----------



## maxscmitz (24. März 2012)

Hmmm da habt ihr schon alle recht. 
Werd' mich mal mit Softy in Kontakt setzen. Vll. 
Hat er ja etwas auf seiner "Liste".


----------



## Legendaer (24. März 2012)

Leider ein wenig Offtopic:
2001 haben meine Eltern damals für mich auch einen Aldi PC zum zocken gekauft mit nem Pentium 4 3,0 GHz und ner Radeon 9800 XL (War eine 9800 Pro von Medion^^)
Der lief einwandfrei ohne Zicken und war P/L technisch damals echt super.
Hat sich der Markt seitdem so sehr zum negativen entwickelt, dass nur noch Schrott verbaut wird, oder hatte ich damals einfach "Glück"?

Ansonsten bekommst du selbstgebaut auch für 500 Euro inkls Windows schon was besseres, mir hat der Softy auch weitergeholfen 
Wenns geht, warte noch auf die neuen Intel CPUs, ich hoffe, dass die Preise der alten i5er dann sinken *toi toi toi*


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2012)

Legendaer schrieb:


> Leider ein wenig Offtopic:
> 2001 haben meine Eltern damals für mich auch einen Aldi PC zum zocken gekauft mit nem Pentium 4 3,0 GHz und ner Radeon 9800 XL (War eine 9800 Pro von Medion^^)
> Der lief einwandfrei ohne Zicken und war P/L technisch damals echt super.
> Hat sich der Markt seitdem so sehr zum negativen entwickelt, dass nur noch Schrott verbaut wird, oder hatte ich damals einfach "Glück"?


 
Die Aldi/Medion Computer sind kein Schrott. Das muss ich hier mal klar stellen.
Sie sind halt nicht auf Gaming ausgelegt sondern auf Multi Media. Also Filme gucken -- Internet -- Bilder bearbeiten.
Damit wirbt Aldi ja auch.

Aber die Komponenten im Computer sind für exakt das ausgelegt. Das Mainboard ist einfach. Die Grafikkarte ist Low End. Das Netzteil hat gerade soviel Leistung dass es für den PC reicht.
Dann ist der Tower sehr klein. 
Insgesamt kannst du den PC natürlich kaufen aber ob der aufrüstfähig ist bezweifel ich doch sehr.


----------



## maxscmitz (24. März 2012)

Ich hab' selber 'n Aldi Pc (von 2007. War ein e6750 und eine 8600GS [<-- Ja die gab's mal als Desktop Version],die später durch eine 9600GT gewechselt wurde,die immernoch läuft). 
Das einzige,was ich später aufrüsten würde ist das NT und 'ne neue Graka. 
Der Prozi reicht mir,da ich selbst mit einem e6750 noch vollkommen zufrieden bin (und der i5 ist klar schneller). 
Die Frage wäre nur :
Wie sieht's mit der GT530 aus ?
Ich weiß,sie ist low-end,aber ist sie stärker Bzw. Schwächer als eine 9600GT (Prozentzahlen oder fps würden mich da interessieren )


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2012)

Eine GT 530 ist eine Office Karte -- mehr nicht.
Und ich habe keine Ahnung was für Grafikkarten in so ein Gehäuse passen. Aber ich habe schon einige Medion PCs gesehen und viel passt da nicht rein.


----------



## Softy (24. März 2012)

Die Karten sind in etwa gleich schnell: Grafikrangliste - Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet. - PC-Erfahrung.de (Platz 83 und 84^^)


----------



## maxscmitz (24. März 2012)

Also,dass die 9600GT nicht mehr die beste ist,war mir klar,aber so schlecht. 
Damit hatte ich jetzt so garnicht gerechnet. 

Werde mir in den nächsten paar Tagen aber noch Gedanken machen. 

Trotzdem bedanke ich mich schon an dieser Stelle für eure tolle Mitarbeit und euren Gedanken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2012)

Der Aldi Rechner ist ja nicht schlecht und Schrott Komponenten sind da auch nicht drin. Sicher ein brauchbares FSP Netzteil und eben ein Standard OEM Brett, wahrscheinlich von MSI.

Aber Aldi Rechner kaufst du nicht weil du sie später aufrüsten willst. Die werden gekauft, wie sie sind und bis zum Ende der Haltbarkeit unverändert benutzt.
Willst du also später mal eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen, kauf dir keinen Aldi Rechner sondern bau dir selbst was zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

Ich würde immer ein selbstzusammengestelltes System bevorzugen. Man weiß genau was alles drin ist. Vom Ram, bis über die Festplatten bis hin zum Netzteil. Oft sind selbstkonfigurierte System auch besser aufeinander abgestimmt(und günstiger). 

ALdi PCs sind mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht und für den Otto-Normalverbraucher ausreichend. Es geht aber noch besser.


----------



## maxscmitz (25. März 2012)

Da habt ihr auch alle Recht. 
Ich werde mir trotzdem nochmal Gedanken machen. 

Ps:
ICH BIN ein Ottonormalverbraucher. Hallo,ich will nur Minecraft spielen (hat so 'n bisschen Atari-Grafik ;D)
Und das Mainboard hab' ich auch gefunden. Es ist das MS 7728,natürlich von MSI.


----------



## robbe (25. März 2012)

Is halt nen billiges H61 Oem Board. Hinten nur 4 USB 2.0 Anschlüsse, Intern 4x Sata2 Anschlüsse, 2 Ram Plätze, 1x PCIe.
Eben nix besonderes.


----------



## Kev95 (25. März 2012)

Ich würde mir wirklich selbst ne Kiste zusammen zimmern.
Hatte früher selbst mal ne Medion Mühle, mein erster Rechner...

Wenn du da irgendwas dran machen möchtest musste praktisch alles außer der CPU neukaufen.

Wie alle rate ich dir dazu einen Rechner selbst zusammenzustellen und zu bauen.


----------



## maxscmitz (25. März 2012)

Habe mir jetzt eure Räte (?) mal zu Herzen genommen
und versucht mir etwas eigenes zusammenzustellen.
Da ich aber eigentlich von nichts,ausser Cpus und Gpus, Ahnung habe,bitte ich euch um Rat.

Aldi-Konter | Geizhals.at EU

Dass ich auch hier ein H61 Board verbaut habe,ist so gewollt,da ich mich in nächster Zeit nicht mit Overclocking beschäftige.
Passen denn sonst alle Sachen so zusammen ?


----------



## Accipiper (25. März 2012)

Gibt schon noch Verbesserungspotential:

Nimm lieber einen i5 2400. Und ich würde eine größere Grafikkarte nehmen (XFX Radeon HD 6750, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, mini Displayport (HD-675X-ZNLC) | Geizhals.at EU) als Beispiel. Sollte aber auch mit der 6670 gehen.
Als HDD würde ich lieber eine Spinpoint F3 nehmen (Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (HD502HM) | Geizhals.at EU). Die ist noch ein bisschen schneller, und wird hier auch immer wieder empfohlen.


----------



## ACDSee (25. März 2012)

Config passt spar aber lieber 20 Euro am Prozessor (i5-2400 oder 23xx) und steck die in eine bessere graka. die Hd 6770 ist preis/leistungsmäßig mit Ca. 85 Euro echt nen kracher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

Der i5 2400 reicht für das Board völlig, beim Brenner den günstigen LG, bei der Festplatte lieber die Samsung F3 500GB oder F4 320GB. Die Grafikkarte würde ich wie schon erwähnt etwas höher ansiedeln wie die HD 6770. Beim Netzteil darf es selbst mit der Karte das 400W Modell sein


----------



## maxscmitz (25. März 2012)

Die Graka ist so gewollt,da sie nur annähernd so gut,wie eine 9600GT sein muss (Ich benutz den neuen Pc hauptsächlich für Minecraft und CAD)und weil ich Juni/Juli auf eine Kepler Karte (,wenn bis dahin schon etwas in der Richtung GTX 660/670 draußen ist)bekomme.
Bei der anderen Cpu hab´ ich Angst,dass sie zu schwach ist und außerdem un 20-30€ ja keinem weh(ausser bei der Graka ;D)


----------



## Accipiper (25. März 2012)

Ja, aber den Unterschied von 200MHz wirst du nicht merken. Sonst nimm lieber den 2500K mit P67 oder Z68 Board. Dann kannst du bei Bedarf später immer noch übertakten.


----------



## ACDSee (25. März 2012)

Wenn du keine bessere Graka als deine 9600GT brauchst, verwende die doch weiter.
Die läuft auch auf dem neuen Board ohne Probleme.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Wenn du keine bessere Graka als deine 9600GT brauchst, verwende die doch weiter.



Sign! 

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: 

Möglichkeit 1 (ohne OC-Potential):
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~160€
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella ~15€
MoBo: ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) ~75€
Zusammen ca. 250€

Möglichkeit 2 (mit OC-Potential):
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~180€
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~35€
MoBo: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) ~115€
Zusammen ca. 330€

Durch den Verzicht auf eine neue GraKa wäre das OC-Paket lock drin. Oder eine SSD für rasante Datenzugriffe, Reaktionszeiten und Windows-Starts.


----------



## maxscmitz (25. März 2012)

Die 9600GT kann ich leider nicht weiter benutzen,da der Pc,in dem sie verbaut ist,meinem Bruder gehört. 
Das einzige,was ich noch da hätte ist 'ne 8600GS(Ja,die gab's mal als Desktop Version. Besser wird sie dadurch aber nicht)


Ist 'n H67 Board echt so viel besser,als ein H61?


----------



## ACDSee (25. März 2012)

Also das H67M-GE/HT ist schon nen super Brettchen... hab ich meinen Eltern in den PC gesetzt.
Es hat halt jeden möglichen Anschluss drauf, sodass du keine Probleme mit Anschlüssen hast.
Fernbedienung für Multimedia, USB-3.0 Frontbox; interner USB3.0 Anschluss, gutes UEFI und 4 RAM-Bänke, genug Lüfteranschlüsse und USB-Schnittstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein H61 reicht auch aus, sofern du sparen musst und dir ein zweckmäßiges Brett, ohne internen USB 3.0-Anschluss + Frontbox und eSATA/Displayport 2*internes USB 2.0 ausreicht. Und du RAM nicht nachrüsten willst.
Aber dann hast du wirklich nur das nötigste... siehe Sparvariante: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (B3)

Edit: Graka würde ich, sofern nur als Übergang gebraucht kaufen.
- 8800GTS; 9600GT; 9800; etc. findet man oft für 30-40 Euro im Marktplatz oder bei E-Bay.


----------



## maxscmitz (27. März 2012)

Hmmm,
Ok,es gibt Updates. 
Ich habe mich mit Medion,sowie MSI in Verbindung gesetzt und habe herausgefunden,
dass Ich Grafikkarten mit einer Länge bis zu 24,5 cm einbauen kann. 
Sollte für meine Bedürfnisse reichen (außer die GTX 670 wird 'n Brocken) 
Also eig. ist das ja echt billig,ich mein 499€ für ein i5 System,mit dem man ältere Spiele spielen kann und Windows 7 noch oben drauf. Ok,das NT werde ich später aufrüsten müssen (,wenn ich mir 'ne neue Graka kaufe ),aber sonst krieg ich es einfach nicht (wirklich ) billiger hin.


----------



## maxscmitz (27. März 2012)

Hab' noch eine Frage wegen der Graka. 
battlefield 3 on Gt.530 2gb high settings 1920x1080 - YouTube
Kann das echt sein ?
Ich meine,warum schafft eine low,low,low-end Graka ein aktuelles Spiel flüssig in 1920x1080 abzuspielen ?
Ich kriege mit meiner 9600GT bei BC2 Grade mal 17 FPS bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 hin. 
Falls das Video wirklich von der GT530 sein sollte bzw. Sie es schafft,müsste sie ja Eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## dmxforever (27. März 2012)

Also flüssig ist das in keinster Weise und Videos auf Youtube als Referenz heranzuziehen, ist mehr als gewagt.


----------



## maxscmitz (27. März 2012)

Eben. 
Deshalb habe ich ja auch nochmal nach eurer Meinug gefragt. 
Aber glaubt ihr man kann mit der GT530 Bf3 auf Medium oder low settings in FullHD spielen ?(20FPS reichen )


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2012)

maxscmitz schrieb:


> ich will nur Minecraft spielen


 


maxscmitz schrieb:


> mit meiner 9600GT bei BC2


 
Nur Minecraft wie? Kannst du dich mal entscheiden, ob du Minecraft oder Battlefield spielen willst? Ist ein minimaler Unterschied


----------



## maxscmitz (27. März 2012)

Nur Minecraft,aber ich will halt gucken,ob die Gt530 Bf3 bzw. Aktuelle Titel auf Low auch hinkriegt,da ich vorhatte mir Project Cars zu kaufen.


----------



## Accipiper (28. März 2012)

Also ich würde mir das Geld sparen, wenn sichs eh nicht lohnt. Warte lieber ne Runde länger und kauf dir dann was ordentliches. Project Cars soll auch extrem fordernd sein. Da würde ich warten. Auf Low und mit 15-20 FPS wirst du niemals glücklich. Da wirfst du entweder das Game oder die Grafikkarte in die Ecke


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. März 2012)

Accipiper schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir das Geld sparen, wenn sichs eh nicht lohnt. Warte lieber ne Runde länger und kauf dir dann was ordentliches. Project Cars soll auch extrem fordernd sein. Da würde ich warten. Auf Low und mit 15-20 FPS wirst du niemals glücklich. Da wirfst du entweder das Game oder die Grafikkarte in die Ecke


 
I sign that.

Warte halt 1-2 Monate und dann hast du einen PC, der auch ein paar Jahre hält und nicht ein Frustkauf ist.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Hehe. Wow,hätt ich 30€ mehr.
Ich wollte ja nur fragen,was die GT530 so schafft(<-- weiss ich immernoch nicht)?


----------



## MonKAY (28. März 2012)

Das Video ist in einer kleinen 100% gescripteten Szene und deshalb nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Außerdem sind die FPS dort ja schon unterirdisch.


----------



## dmxforever (28. März 2012)

Reicht dir die Antwort von Accipiper nicht schon? Dein Project Cars oder BF3 wird es nicht spielbar schaffen.

Außerdem raten dir alle von dem Teil ab und dir ist es egal. Dann kauf dir den Computer halt und werde, in diesem Fall wohl, unglücklich.


----------



## cAson (28. März 2012)

Jup, wenn du dich nicht bekehren lassen willst, musst das wohl sein.  Aber wenn du 100 Posts hast kannst ja mal inna Bucht vorbei schauen und du entdeckst Zufällig eine 9800 GT mit der BF3 auf Low-Mid möglich wäre.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Ich hab' nie gesagt,dass ichdas Ding kaufen werde. 
Grade habe ich nur gefragt,wie schlecht die Graka ist, aber das ist egal,weil ...

ps: hab' grad' 'ne 6870 für 80€ erstanden. .


----------



## cAson (28. März 2012)

Waas 6870 = 80? Wo das denn bzw. was ist der Haken?


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

´N Freund von mir hat keine Ahnung.
Er hat sich (oder eher gesagt sein Vater) ´n neuen Pc gekauft (Macbook air)
Und ich konnte ihm einreden,dass ´ne 6870 nur untere Mittelklasse ist.
Ist zwar nicht gerade nett,aber naja...


----------



## cAson (28. März 2012)

Nicht grade nett ist noch nett gesagt. Du Gauner


----------



## ACDSee (28. März 2012)

Eine HD 6870 ist im Refernzdesign knapp 25cm lang (inkl. Kühler). Ich hoffe die passt in das kleine Gehäuse des Aldi-PCs oder hast du jetzt vor, dir selbst was aus gebrauchten Teilen zu basteln?


----------



## dmxforever (28. März 2012)

Einen Freund über den Tisch ziehen und sich dann auch noch damit brüsten? Abfackeln soll die Karte.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Iwie hab´ ich jetzt ´n schlechtes Gewissen,deshalb hab´ ich ihm grad´ ne sms geschickt.
Er kriegt von mir noch 20€.(100€ find ich aber für die Karte angemessen).

Nein,ich stelle mir etwas eigenes zusammen (mit ein wenig mehr Budget).
Aldi-Konter | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die 6850 wird natürlich nicht gekauft.
Ist sonst denn alles in Ordnung,oder gibt´s Verbesserungsvorschläge (wenn möglich Mindfactory Artikel)?


----------



## dmxforever (28. März 2012)

Prozessor und Board passen nicht so wirklich. Der i5-2400 würde besser passen, wenn du nicht übertakten willst.

Der RAM hat zuviel Spannung. Für Sandy Bridge sind nur 1,5v notwendig bzw. empfehlenswert.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Welchen Ram würdest du denn empfehlen?
Wie sieht´s mit dem altbekannten Teamgroup Elite 1333 aus?
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## dmxforever (28. März 2012)

Ist genehmigt.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Gut.
Danke.
Ich denke mal,ich werde mir das System dann so kaufen.
(Vorher noch ´n OEM Windows 7 kaufen,was nicht illegal ist)


----------



## dmxforever (28. März 2012)

Und den übertaktbaren Prozessor willst du wirklich auf ein Board schnallen, das dir seine Power nicht zur Verfügung stellt?


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Jap.
Ich find´ den Namen einfach cooler .
Außerdem bietet er ja schon mehr Leistung.
Für´n Z68 hab´ ich kein Geld,aber die 15€ mehrpreis vom 2400 zum 2500K tun mir nicht weh ;D.
ps: Macht zwar wenig Sinn,aber es ist so.


----------



## dmxforever (28. März 2012)

Es reicht auch ein P67...

ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wären nochmal € 15,- mehr. Das tut dann auch nicht weh.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Echt ?
Wusst ich garnicht (schon wieder was gelernt. )
Dann wird natürlich das P67 gekauft


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2012)

Mit dem Z68 Mainboard kannst du die IGP der CPU nutzen. Das geht beim P67 Mainboard nicht.
Übertakten kannst du mit beiden.


----------



## Accipiper (28. März 2012)

Ich finde eine IGP kann durchaus sinnvoll sein. Sollte mal was defekt sein, kann man so sehr schnell die Grafikkarte ausschließen. Aber ansonsten braucht man sie natürlich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Igp brauch ich nicht. 
Sollte die Karte mal kaputt gehen,hab' ich hier immernoch 'ne 8600GS rumliegen ( um den Pc hochzufahren reicht's)


----------



## Accipiper (28. März 2012)

Stimmt ja, hast du natürlich recht. Dann ist das P67 wohl genau richtig.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. März 2012)

Joa,das ist's. 
Pc wird wahrscheinlich nächste Woche bestellt. 
Dann folgt ein kurzer Bericht von mir.


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. März 2012)

Yeah, wiedereinmal haben wir es geschafft einen Komplett-PC Käufer zu bekehren


----------

